# Nice $360 Trip..



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

I picked up this super nice lady..who missed her flight and needed to pick her mother up from her nursing home in San jose and bring her home..

I took her to San Jose..where I waited almost 6 hours for her mother to be discharged.. (didn't charge waiting time.)

I contemplated leaving the meter running but I didn't have the heart for it.. plus the daughter was extremedy generous ..gave me $60 to put gas in my car and buy food while I waited..

The only negative was her mother had a minor accident in my car..which somehow leaked from her diaper..

But other then that it was a smooth ride, and on the return trip I was on a higher rate.. SF rates..I think $1.30..

At the end she also tipped me $200. So well worth the trip..


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Good luck and wish you continuously hit the jackpot.....


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I picked up this super nice lady..who missed her flight and needed to pick her mother up from her nursing home in San jose and bring her home..
> 
> I took her to San Jose..where I waited almost 6 hours for her mother to be discharged.. (didn't charge waiting time.)
> 
> ...


NICE JOB! Do good, earn good. Win/win... yes, it actually happens sometimes in the Uberverse.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Karma!


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

the old lady shit in your car!!! lmfao!!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> the old lady shit in your car!!! lmfao!!


Not #2..and it was minor..and all it took to clean up was some lysol and a paper towel.. (leather seats).. and to be fair they tipped $200+food and gas.. so I didn't really mind a minor accident from an ailing older lady.. who was well into her 80s.


----------



## sdrivingman3122 (Nov 18, 2014)

did you take pictures and send to uber for cleaning fee? you got a 1000 tip and now a 360 ride. keep up the good work!

n/m on the clenaing fee. the passenger would have' gotten charged.


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

I wish we had rates like that over here in VA. I would have needed a fare nearly twice as long to net the same earnings!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

sdrivingman3122 said:


> did you take pictures and send to uber for cleaning fee? you got a 1000 tip and now a 360 ride. keep up the good work!
> 
> n/m on the clenaing fee. the passenger would have' gotten charged.


They were nice and tipped well..I would have felt bad charging them. The lady was in her 80s.and I'm not a heartless person to do that.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Andy1234 said:


> I wish we had rates like that over here in VA. I would have needed a fare nearly twice as long to net the same earnings!


J
The rate in sac is 0.90..SF has like 1.30.. what's your rate in VA...


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

.80 Down from 1.60 prior to the new year. But on the upside surges have been pretty regularly hitting the 2.5 to 3.5 range in the evenings.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks for the story. Glad it worked out for both you and the PAX.

Now if Uber contacts you and you let them use this story for Uber PR, I take back the complement!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I contemplated leaving the meter running but I didn't have the heart for it.. plus the daughter was extremedy generous ..gave me $60 to put gas in my car and buy food while I waited..


You did the right thing, did you take her cell number and leave, or did you stay in the same spot for six hours ?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You did the right thing, did you take her cell number and leave, or did you stay in the same spot for six hours ?


The daughter invited..me to come and stay in her home while she was there preparing the bags for her mom and packing..she gave me fresh sheets and I just laid down for a few hours.. I felt safe as these were elderly women..and I knew the daughter from before..she's a regular..she calls me directly asks me to come to her house and pings me when I get there to make sure she won't get anyone else. The daughter I drive almost daily..she lost her drivers license due to medical reasons. I usually to drs. Appt. Or supermarket... she always tips me really well.

I mean the daughter is like mid 60s. The mother 80s and she has a sister in her 50s too. Super nice..super generous..

Only reason I turn on the Uber app is because of the liability..otherwise they have said they would prefer to just pay cash and not have uber take from my cut.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Raquel said:


> The daughter invited..me to come and stay in her home while she was there preparing the bags for her mom and packing..she gave me fresh sheets and I just laid down for a few hours.. I felt safe as these were elderly women..and I knew the daughter from before..she's a regular..she calls me directly asks me to come to her house and pings me when I get there to make sure she won't get anyone else. The daughter I drive almost daily..she lost her drivers license due to medical reasons. I usually to drs. Appt. Or supermarket... she always tips me really well.
> 
> I mean the daughter is like mid 60s. The mother 80s and she has a sister in her 50s too. Super nice..super generous..
> 
> Only reason I turn on the Uber app is because of the liability..otherwise they have said they would prefer to just pay cash and not have uber take from my cut.


Nice people makes you keep your faith in humanity.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Raquel said:


> The daughter invited..me to come and stay in her home while she was there preparing the bags for her mom and packing..she gave me fresh sheets and I just laid down for a few hours.. I felt safe as these were elderly women..and I knew the daughter from before..she's a regular..she calls me directly asks me to come to her house and pings me when I get there to make sure she won't get anyone else. The daughter I drive almost daily..she lost her drivers license due to medical reasons. I usually to drs. Appt. Or supermarket... she always tips me really well.
> 
> I mean the daughter is like mid 60s. The mother 80s and she has a sister in her 50s too. Super nice..super generous..
> 
> Only reason I turn on the Uber app is because of the liability..otherwise they have said they would prefer to just pay cash and not have uber take from my cut.


thanks for breaking company policy and poaching customers.. http://video.uber.com/E69tM/soliciting-riders/


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> thanks for breaking company policy and poaching customers.. http://video.uber.com/E69tM/soliciting-riders/


Don't be a dick


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Don't be a dick


dont break the rules


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> dont break the rules


They like her and are willing to pay her cash.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> They like her and are willing to pay her cash.


yea ive had alot of people ask me if they can personally request me.. and i tell them its against policy.. there would be a huge problem if everyone did this..


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> yea ive had alot of people ask me if they can personally request me.. and i tell them its against policy.. there would be a huge problem if everyone did this..


I know people who have long term clients that they stole from limousine companies, you should do the same thing. Get uber off your back.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I know people who have long term clients that they stole from limousine companies, you should do the same thing. Get uber off your back.


if the customer complains and you get caught, youre deactivated! great advice!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> thanks for breaking company policy and poaching customers.. http://video.uber.com/E69tM/soliciting-riders/


Apparently you don't know the meaning of the word 'poaching'.
*Raquel was asked by the PAX to take the trip off Uber and she (wisely) declined.*
And apparently you didn't watch the video you posted, which makes no mention at all about a PAX asking to arrange a pick-up and then initiating a 'ping' so they get the Uber driver they want.

As Long time Nyc Cab driver said: "Don't be a dick".

*Nice job Raquel... wish the world had more people like you in it* (and fewer like DAmad...)


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> thanks for breaking company policy and poaching customers.. http://video.uber.com/E69tM/soliciting-riders/


Jealous much? I agree with nyc cab. Don't be a dick.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> thanks for breaking company policy and poaching customers.. http://video.uber.com/E69tM/soliciting-riders/


I don't see where she broke "policy". As you can see she had 4 separate tickets. And if they decide to tip her, then there's absolutely nothing wrong with that. Great news Raquel!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> thanks for breaking company policy and poaching customers.. http://video.uber.com/E69tM/soliciting-riders/


Get a life. I give uber their cut... if I was poaching I could have made an extra $100.. only on waiting time on that trip.. And if I was just going on cash..I could have made a lot more..not to mention the cleaning fee... I could have asked for..

This lady has a personal relationship with me and trusts me.. and I value her both as a Pax and a friend..

Instead of hating..on me i suggest you build your own contacts.. maybe you can find some PAXS..like mine who would pay for you to drive them..


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Andy1234 said:


> Jealous much? I agree with nyc cab. Don't be a dick.


why would i be jealous?!?! i can do the same thing he can!! you really thought that one out before you posted it.. im worried about the customer complaining and gettin deactivated you fool!


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Raquel said:


> Get a life. I give uber their cut... if I was poaching I could have made an extra $100.. only on waiting time on that trip.. And if I was just going on cash..I could have made a lot more..not to mention the cleaning fee... I could have asked for..
> 
> This lady has a personal relationship with me and trusts me.. and I value her both as a Pax and a friend..
> 
> Instead of hating..on me i suggest you build your own contacts.. maybe you can find some PAXS..like mine who would pay for you to drive them..


im not hating you scrub!! i could do the same thing as you.. i make good money driving for uber.. just dont be surprised if someone complains if you offered your phone number and you get deactivated


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> im not hating you scrub!! i could do the same thing as you.. i make good money driving for uber.. just dont be surprised if someone complains if you offered your phone number and you get deactivated


I fail to see where she did anything contrary to that video.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> why would i be jealous?!?! i can do the same thing he can!! you really thought that one out before you posted it.. im worried about the customer complaining and gettin deactivated you fool!


You are a loser..seriously get a life..


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Raquel said:


> You are a loser..seriously get a life..


please don't feed the trolls
(let us do it for you)


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Raquel said:


> Get a life. I give uber their cut... if I was poaching I could have made an extra $100.. only on waiting time on that trip.. And if I was just going on cash..I could have made a lot more..not to mention the cleaning fee... I could have asked for..
> 
> This lady has a personal relationship with me and trusts me.. and I value her both as a Pax and a friend..
> 
> Instead of hating..on me i suggest you build your own contacts.. maybe you can find some PAXS..like mine who would pay for you to drive them..


what does she do if youre not around to driver her?? the funny thing is.. your scheduled ride means you cant be online to accept ride through uber for at least an hour prior to poaching the lady customer you have.. what if you get another ride request and the rider wants to go far away? so thats an hour less you could have been making money by driving but you cant bc you have a schedued ride.. you probably lose money doing that in the long run


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> why would i be jealous?!?! i can do the same thing he can!! you really thought that one out before you posted it.. im worried about the customer complaining and gettin deactivated you fool!


I'm sure lots of people are blowing up your phone to get in the car with your PRICKly attitude. Someone shares a heartwarming story about how they go above and beyond for their regular customer and you blast out some warped interpretation of the "rules". I meant that your jealous of her being well rewarded for providing a level of service you would likely never attain.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Raquel said:


> You are a loser..seriously get a life..


i wont say i told u so when u lose access to the uber app


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> thanks for breaking company policy and poaching customers.. http://video.uber.com/E69tM/soliciting-riders/


Leave her alone, she's being nice to these ladies. Uber should be happy she has developed a good relationship with them.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> im not hating you scrub!! i could do the same thing as you.. i make good money driving for uber.. just dont be surprised if someone complains if you offered your phone number and you get deactivated


Doubt uber would find any fault in what I did..and even if they did..this PAX..would say she has a personal relationship with me..and since when did it become illegal to give rides to friends..??

Uber made $90..on the trip.. doubt they have any problem with this lady calling me personally and pinging me when I'm in front of her house...Uber got their cut..on the trip..like they do on all the trips this lady has taken with me.. despite the fact that this lady doesn't want to go through uber...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> what does she do if youre not around to driver her?? the funny thing is.. your scheduled ride means you cant be online to accept ride through uber for at least an hour prior to poaching the lady customer you have.. what if you get another ride request and the rider wants to go far away? so thats an hour less you could have been making money by driving but you cant bc you have a schedued ride.. you probably lose money doing that in the long run


Not your problem is it.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> i wont say i told u so when u lose access to the uber app


You're an idiot... Uber would put her on the cover of their monthly driver magazine (if they published one) and plaster her face on Billboards.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> if the customer complains and you get caught, youre deactivated! great advice!


Quick question: If a friend of yours needed a ride and wanted to use Uber for the first time and wanted you to be his driver, would you feel that was against policy? Would you tell your friend to request the ride after you logged off and have someone else make that money? Or would you appreciate the gesture turn on the app, accept his ride request, and give your friend a ride to his destination?


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Andy1234 said:


> I'm sure lots of people are blowing up your phone to get in the car with your PRICKly attitude. Someone shares a heartwarming story about how they go above and beyond for their regular customer and you blast out some warped interpretation of the "rules". I meant that your jealous of her being well rewarded for providing a level of service you would likely never attain.


yea im real jealous of her driving in sacramento at $.95/mile and i drive at the JS for $2.70/mile.. another well thought out post here.. there is nothing warped about how i explained the rules.. its a fact, poaching customers could get you deactivated.. and IMO its not worth making a few extra dollars to lose your job.. youll be the first one complaining about it on here when it happens to you


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

DFWFusion said:


> Quick question: If a friend of yours needed a ride and wanted to use Uber for the first time and wanted you to be his driver, would you feel that was against policy? Would you tell your friend to request the ride after you logged off and have someone else make that money? Or would you appreciate the gesture turn on the app, accept his ride request, and give your friend a ride to his destination?


im just telling you what their policy is man... i didnt write the rules. i asked uber about giving out your phone number from people ive met through the uber app.. and the specifically said it was against policy and could get you deactivated!! im sorry if you dont want to believe it, but its true


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> what does she do if youre not around to driver her?? the funny thing is.. your scheduled ride means you cant be online to accept ride through uber for at least an hour prior to poaching the lady customer you have.. what if you get another ride request and the rider wants to go far away? so thats an hour less you could have been making money by driving but you cant bc you have a schedued ride.. you probably lose money doing that in the long run


Seriously - you really need to get a life - and at least try to understand the difference between hacking and ridesharing.
*Uber driver are not employees of Uber* - we get to choose WHEN and WHO we take as passengers - and WHEN we want to be available (or not). *We're independent contractors* - we do not work for Uber - *we employ the Uber service* (ie: we pay them, not the other way around.)
Read your Uber Driver Agreement; You might learn something.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> _im just telling you what their policy is man... *i didnt write the rules*._


*You also haven't READ the 'rules'.*
Stop telling other people what they can and cannot do.
Uber has people they pay to do that.
They sure as hell don't need you acting as their watchdog.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> im just telling you what their policy is man... i didnt write the rules. i asked uber about giving out your phone number from people ive met through the uber app.. and the specifically said it was against policy and could get you deactivated!! im sorry if you dont want to believe it, but its true


The question remains.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Seriously - you really need to get a life - and at least try to understand the difference between hacking and ridesharing.
> *Uber driver are not employees of Uber* - we get to choose WHEN and WHO we take as passengers - and WHEN we want to be available (or not). *We're independent contractors* - we do not work for Uber - *we employ the Uber service* (ie: we pay them, not the other way around.)
> Read your Uber Driver Agreement; You might learn something.


youre the one who needs to read! i clearly stated that doing this takes you away from driving if you wanted to at least an hour before her scheduled ride bc you would not be available to give a ride to someone else.. and it prevents you from making money if you wanted to.. so actually scheduling a ride doesnt allow to work when you want bc it takes up considerably time before your pickup


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> what does she do if youre not around to driver her?? the funny thing is.. your scheduled ride means you cant be online to accept ride through uber for at least an hour prior to poaching the lady customer you have.. what if you get another ride request and the rider wants to go far away? so thats an hour less you could have been making money by driving but you cant bc you have a schedued ride.. you probably lose money doing that in the long run


I don't get your point...this is a very sweet lady who reminds me of my own grandmother.. I don't care if I "lose" money to help a lady who has medical issues get her groceries, prescriptions, etc.. one day I will be old and I may need help from others.. just to be able to survive..

This lady also has a compelling life story.. she gave all her pension money to her kids..and they moved out of state and left her alone to fend for herself.. and she lost her freedom with her medical issues and losing her license..and despite all this she still cares for her own ailing mother.. A first class lady..and I wish I could become half the lady she is..


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I don't get your point...this is a very sweet lady who reminds me of my own grandmother.. I don't care if I "lose" money to help a lady who has medical issues get her groceries, prescriptions, etc.. one day I will be old and I may need help from others.. just to be able to survive..
> 
> This lady also has a compelling life story.. she gave all her pension money to her kids..and they moved out of state and left her alone to fend for herself.. and she lost her freedom with her medical issues and losing her license..and despite all this she still cares for her own ailing mother.. A first class lady..and I wish I could become half the lady she is..


You are well on your way from what I've read.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> yea


"Yea" is a 'cheer'. ('yeah' is slang for 'yes')



> there is nothing warped about how i explained the rules.. its a fact, poaching customers could get you deactivated...


There you go using another big word you don't know the meaning of.
Let me assist you:
*POACH* (poaching), verb; 1 :_ to encroach upon especially for the purpose of taking something. - Merriam-Webster Dictionary
_​Nothing about what Raquel did was even remotely related to 'poaching'.

*You are a disingenuous (look it up) liar.*
If you were concerned at all about Raquel being 'deactivated' you would not have used the words or the tone you continue to employ.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

DFWFusion said:


> Quick question: If a friend of yours needed a ride and wanted to use Uber for the first time and wanted you to be his driver, would you feel that was against policy? Would you tell your friend to request the ride after you logged off and have someone else make that money? Or would you appreciate the gesture turn on the app, accept his ride request, and give your friend a ride to his destination?


i would tell my friend to give me cash just for the gas.. why would i give uber 20% when i didnt meet them through the uber system? that makes no sense.. they are a friend.. not a customer


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> i would tell my friend to give me cash just for the gas.. why would i give uber 20% when i didnt meet them through the uber system? that makes no sense.. they are a friend.. not a customer


What if he had your referral code for a free ride? And friends can be customers. If you owned a bar, would you give all your friends free drinks? Would you tell them to go to another establishment because you don't have the heart to charge your friends money for your services?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> i would tell my friend to give me cash just for the gas.. why would i give uber 20% when i didnt meet them through the uber system? that makes no sense.. they are a friend.. not a customer


By your own logic..you'd be "poaching" since the client benefited from $20 off from uber..


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Someone could email Uber and ask.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm not volunteering or anything. Just a thought.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> and your a fool for looking up a word in the dictionary when uber is gonna give their own definition to words just like do all the time.. THIS WHAT UBER TOLD ME!! IT IS THEIR POLICY!! EVERYONE IS JUST MAD BC YOURE WORRIED YOURRE GONNA GET DEACTIVATED BC YOUVE POACHING CUSTOMERTS THIS WHOLE TIME!
> 
> i would tell them just pay for gas.. ill do the ride for free.. save your promo code for when u really need it


It must suck to be you..so negative and full of hate...


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> "Yea" is a 'cheer'. ('yeah' is slang for 'yes')
> 
> There you go using another big word you don't know the meaning of.
> Let me assist you:
> ...


and now MR. FBI agent is gonna tell me what im thinking about someone even though we never met.. and your a fool for looking up a word in the dictionary when uber is gonna give their own definition to words just like do all the time.. THIS WHAT UBER TOLD ME!! IT IS THEIR POLICY!! EVERYONE IS JUST MAD BC YOURE WORRIED YOURRE GONNA GET DEACTIVATED BC YOUVE POACHING CUSTOMERS THIS WHOLE TIME!


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> "Yea" is a 'cheer'. ('yeah' is slang for 'yes')
> 
> There you go using another big word you don't know the meaning of.
> Let me assist you:
> ...


so if i poach an egg.. does that mean im "encroaching upon it with the purpose of taking something" from the egg?


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

This is too funny. Where's a picture of Michael Jackson eating popcorn when you need it?


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Raquel said:


> It must suck to be you..so negative and full of hate...


hate lol here goes another FBI agent that thinks they can tell my personality from a couple posts.. FYI im always in a good mood.. you guys are the ones telling me im wrong when i have emails from uber telling me were not allowed to do this.. and none of you can handle that!


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> hate lol here goes another FBI agent that thinks they can tell my personality from a couple posts.. FYI im always in a good mood.. you guys are the ones telling me im wrong when i have emails from uber telling me were not allowed to do this.. and none of you can handle that!


Simply post the emails and leave it at that.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> yea im real jealous of her driving in sacramento at $.95/mile and i drive at the JS for $2.70/mile.. another well thought out post here.. there is nothing warped about how i explained the rules.. its a fact, poaching customers could get you deactivated.. and IMO its not worth making a few extra dollars to lose your job.. youll be the first one complaining about it on here when it happens to you


Q: Why is New Jersey called the Garden State? A: Because Oil, Petrolium, Nuclear, Land Fill, & Toxic Waste State Didn't fit on a license plate!


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

or NYsports can worry about his own account...save his undesirable attitude and questionable understanding of the English language for his bridge and tunnel crowd.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> hate lol here goes another FBI agent that thinks they can tell my personality from a couple posts.. FYI im always in a good mood.. you guys are the ones telling me im wrong when i have emails from uber telling me were not allowed to do this.. and none of you can handle that!


If you're such a "happy" person..why come to this heartwarming thread and fill it with your bs..why are you so worried about me being "deactivated". Worry about yourself.. I don't need you worrying about me..

You're probably one of those people that if someone runs across the street to save a child from being hit in traffic..you'd spam the board with "the guy is not a hero he broke the law!! He was Jay walking in the street.."

Seriously get a grip.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Raquel said:


> If you're such a "happy" person..why come to this heartwarming thread and fill it with your bs..why are you so worried about me being "deactivated". Worry about yourself.. I don't need you worrying about me..
> 
> You're probably one of those people that if someone runs across the street to save a child from being hit in traffic..you'd spam the board with "the guy is not a hero he broke the law!! He was Jay walking in the street.."
> 
> Seriously get a grip.


heartwarming thread lol you sound like mr.van driesen from beavis and butthead.. i can picture you sitting around a camp fire with a banjo singing kum ba yah!! LMFAO and i was never worried about you in the first place.. my comments were not directed at you but you decided to butt in, now youre gonna tell me to "worry about myself" nothing i said is BS.. you can get deactivated for giving out your phone number, especially if the customer feels threatened or scared that you offered them your phone number and they dont know you!!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> heartwarming thread lol you sound like mr.van driesen from beavis and butthead.. i can picture you sitting around a camp fire with a banjo singing kum ba yah!! LMFAO and i was never worried about you in the first place.. my comments were not directed at you but you decided to butt in, now youre gonna tell me to "worry about myself" nothing i said is BS.. you can get deactivated for giving out your phone number, especially if the customer feels threatened or scared that you offered them your phone number and they dont you!!


Yet...you're still spamming this board with nonsense... and 3rd rate English grammar..


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

What Uber does not want us to do is to hand out our phone number or a business card to each and every one of the riders that get in our car.... That is true. But if you develop a friendship with a customer over time then they are more than just another rider and if you want to go out of your way to help out your friend then no one at Uber is going to blink!


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Andy1234 said:


> What Uber does not want us to do is to hand out our phone number or a business card to each and every one of the riders that get in our car.... That is true. But if you develop a friendship with a customer over time then they are more than just another rider and if you want to go out of your way to help out your friend then no one at Uber is going to blink!


thats not what uber told me.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> and now MR. FBI agent is gonna tell me what im thinking about someone even though we never met.. and your a fool for looking up a word in the dictionary when uber is gonna give their own definition to words just like do all the time.. THIS WHAT UBER TOLD ME!! IT IS THEIR POLICY!! EVERYONE IS JUST MAD BC YOURE WORRIED YOURRE GONNA GET DEACTIVATED BC YOUVE POACHING CUSTOMERS THIS WHOLE TIME!


Talk about the pot calling the kettle black. You're a troll - and you owe Raquel an apology.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Raquel said:


> Yet...you're still spamming this board with nonsense... and 3rd rate English grammar..


please explain where i used 3rd grade grammar?


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Talk about the pot calling the kettle black. You're a troll - and you owe Raquel an apology.


an apology?? on a blog?? lmfao your even worse than MR. kum ba yah.. so you want me to apologize to someone for calling them a fool?? seems like alot of people on here have lived sheltered lives.. raquel is a fool that used websters dictionary to look up the defo of poaching.. uber uses the word in relation to driving


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> please explain where i used 3rd grade grammar?


It's past your bedtime and you're grumpy. Go take a nap. You'll feel better in the morning.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> i have emails from uber telling me were not allowed to do this..


Well, now you've stepped in it...
Copy and Paste the emails from Uber that you say you have.
If you can't post emails from Uber that describe what Raquel has done you will have proven yourself to be the troll I say you are.
If you can post ANY email from Uber that says that a driver cannot make arrangements with a regular passenger for rides that go through the Uber app... I'll send you $50 and apologize to you here, publicly.
(anything you post, of course, must be verifiable)


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

observer said:


> It's past your bedtime and you're grumpy. Go take a nap. You'll feel better in the morning.


haha i love getting people fired up!! so easy and gullible.. they fall for it everytime! far from grumpy just sarcastic, big difference


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> please explain where i used 3rd grade grammar?


3rd rate..not 3rd grade..I don't want to insult 3rd graders like that..


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> thats not what uber told me.


Easy enough to share your insight and prove it... just post the emails you said you have.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> haha i love getting people fired up!! so easy and gullible.. they fall for it everytime! far from grumpy just sarcastic, big difference


Fired up? Lol.


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> please explain where i used 3rd grade grammar?


third-rate
_adjective_

of inferior or very poor quality.
synonyms: substandard, bad, inferior, poor, poor-quality, low-grade, inadequate,unsatisfactory, unacceptable, not up to snuff, not up to scratch;
although....


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> haha i love getting people fired up!!


LOL! and THAT is the definition of an internet Troll.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> haha i love getting people fired up!! so easy and gullible.. they fall for it everytime! far from grumpy just sarcastic, big difference


I think the word you're looking for is "troll".. Glad you admitted to being a troll.. feel bad that your life is so sad that you need to get attention by trolling threads and getting people "fired up"


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I better go take a nap before I get grumpy and fired up! 
Good night everyone,
including you DAmadNY.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Well, now you've stepped in it...
> Copy and Paste the emails from Uber that tell you say you have.
> If you can't post emails from Uber that describe what Raquel has done you will have proven yourself to be the troll I say you are.
> If you can post ANY email from Uber that says that a driver cannot make arrangements with a regular passenger for rides that go through the Uber app... I'll send you $50 and apologize to you here, publicly.
> (anything you post, of course, must be verifiable)


its standard policy man.. raquel simply gave out her phone number to a customer and we are not allowed to.. this is nothing new.. its been like is from the beginning.. i dont want your apology bc im not fairy or sensitive and i dont want your money.. if you dont believe me, email uber yourself and see what they say!! ask them "can i give out my phone number to riders that i met through the uber app and schedule rides with them still using the uber platform?" and see what they say!! make sure u copy and paste EXACTLY what i wrote in quotes and ask uber how they feel about this.. i not jealous, i already drive in a market with 2nd highest uber rates in the country.. i get tips all the time.. and im not a jealous person by nature.. why would i lie and make this up?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> its standard policy man.


You don't understand the policy.
And you obviously don't have any emails from Uber to support your ludicrous assertions, man.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Get a life. I give uber their cut... if I was poaching I could have made an extra $100.. only on waiting time on that trip.. And if I was just going on cash..I could have made a lot more..not to mention the cleaning fee... I could have asked for..
> 
> This lady has a personal relationship with me and trusts me.. and I value her both as a Pax and a friend..
> 
> Instead of hating..on me i suggest you build your own contacts.. maybe you can find some PAXS..like mine who would pay for you to drive them..


If she is a friend now then you could simply drive her with the understanding that uber is no longer involved. If I drive a friend to the airport and they decide to give me $20 for the gas my personal insurance covers me. As long as if there is any accident they understand to not mention uber or payment an refer to you as a friend there is no issue. Actually this would be more "rideshare" than uber. I would be very tempted to take uber out of the equation. The only downside is the mileage is not deductible. Insurance wise it's better for you.


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> bc im not fairy


Please define "fairy"


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If she is a friend now then you could simply drive her with the understanding that uber is no longer involved. If I drive a friend to the airport and they decide to give me $20 for the gas my personal insurance covers me. As long as if there is any accident they understand to not mention uber or payment an refer to you as a friend there is no issue. Actually this would be more "rideshare" than uber. I would be very tempted to take uber out of the equation. The only downside is the mileage is not deductible. Insurance wise it's better for you.


I think in the future that could very well be what I do with this lady..take uber completely out of the equation..

I just haven't done it yet, because I didn't want to create a liability issue and in the unlikely event there was an accident, put this nice lady in the unpleasant situation of having to lie to insurance officials..


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If she is a friend now then you could simply drive her with the understanding that uber is no longer involved.


I think you missed the details of the thread. The OP established her relationship with the PAX through Uber. She has an obligation to put the rides through the Uber app - and has ethically chosen to do that. If she had been providing rides to the PAX before Uber, then, as you note, she would have no obligation to Uber.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I think you missed the details of the thread. The OP established her relationship with the PAX through Uber. She has an obligation to put the rides through the Uber app - and has ethically chosen to do that. If she had been providing rides to the PAX before Uber, then, as you note, she would have no obligation to Uber.


I prefer to be ethical and honest...I found that brings good karma.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I think in the future that could very well be what I do with this lady..take uber completely out of the equation..
> 
> I just haven't done it yet, because I disn't want to create a liability issue and in the unlikely event there was an accident, put this nice lady in the unpleasant situation of having to lie to insurance officials..


In my mind how is she lying? My imaginary friend being driven for gas money isn't lying. Just don't mention money or uber. If you have an accident WITH uber you're probably cancelled anyway and you and your car are not covered. And mentioning uber won't help them anyway at that point.

God forbid we make friends with anyone!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Andy1234 said:


> Please define "fairy"


I don't think it means what he thinks it does..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> In my mind how is she lying? My imaginary friend being driven for gas money isn't lying. Just don't mention money or uber. If you have an accident WITH uber you're probably cancelled anyway and you and your car are not covered. And mentioning uber won't help them anyway at that point.
> 
> God forbid we make friends with anyone!


The insurance companies are very aggressive in trying to get out of paying out on claims.. I can't bear having some sleazy insurance adjuster.. putting this nice lady through the ringer...with questions ..about where she knows me..how we are friends...etc..

This is a sweet elderly lady..last thing I'd want is her being put through that..


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Damad how bout u eat a D u stupid policy nazi . Uber is poaching your brain like an egg and your possibly on the spectrum. Uber is the biggest scammer in the planet and you want to quote their rules like anybody gives a shite about this bs $3/hr job.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

gregthedriver said:


> Damad how bout u eat a D u stupid policy nazi . Uber is poaching your brain like an egg and your possibly on the spectrum. Uber is the biggest scammer in the planet and you want to quote their rules like anybody gives a shite about this bs $3/hr job.


I think damad..is just a regular run of the mill..troll... who is living a sad lonely existence and needs to troll threads to get attention..he fails to get in real life because of his negative and hateful attitude...


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

Raquel said:


> I don't think it means what he thinks it does..


I'm glad he decided not to elaborate. That would have earned him the status of troll way down deep in Dante's Inferno!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You don't understand the policy.
> And you obviously don't have any emails from Uber to support your ludicrous assertions, man.


Of course he doesn't he was just here to rile everyone up...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> The insurance companies are very aggressive in trying to get out of paying out on claims.. I can't bear having some sleazy insurance adjuster.. putting this nice lady through the ringer...with questions ..about where she knows me..how we are friends...etc..
> 
> This is a sweet elderly lady..last thing I'd want is her being put through that..


She suggested it and is old enough yo make that choice. Sweet elderly ladies are tougher than you think. My grandmother could return anything to a store and damn their return policy. She also never paid any duties on booze on an airplane. Unless the woman has dementia she knows the score and can probably tell any insurance adjuster very sweetly what a wonderful family friend you are and how terrible she feels that there was an accident while you were being so nice to drive her around.

Don't underestimate sweet little old ladies. They know how to work it.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> She suggested it and is old enough yo make that choice. Sweet elderly ladies are tougher than you think. My grandmother could return anything to a store and damn their return policy. She also never paid any duties on booze on an airplane. Unless the woman has dementia she knows the score and can probably tell any insurance adjuster very sweetly what a wonderful family friend you are and how terrible she feels that there was an accident while you were being so nice to drive her around.
> 
> Don't underestimate sweet little old ladies. They know how to work it.


I don't doubt she could do it...and it would be fine..just I wouldn't feel comfortable putting her in that position..but like I said in the future this is definitely something to consider eliminating uber..


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

The only thing Raquel did wrong was give Fuber 90 dollars of her clients doh


----------



## MAVERICK978 (Jan 20, 2015)

any other BOSTON drivers I can chat with regarding smart scheduling


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

MAVERICK978 said:


> any other BOSTON drivers I can chat with regarding smart scheduling


Go to the Boston section of "cities "


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

SQUOTE="Raquel, post: 150170, member: 7379"]The daughter invited..me to come and stay in her home while she was there preparing the bags for her mom and packing..she gave me fresh sheets and I just laid down for a few hours.. I felt safe as these were elderly women..and I knew the daughter from before..she's a regular..she calls me directly asks me to come to her house and pings me when I get there to make sure she won't get anyone else. The daughter I drive almost daily..she lost her drivers license due to medical reasons. I usually to drs. Appt. Or supermarket... she always tips me really well.

I mean the daughter is like mid 60s. The mother 80s and she has a sister in her 50s too. Super nice..super generous..

Only reason I turn on the Uber app is because of the liability..otherwise they have said they would prefer to just pay cash and not have uber take from my cut.[/QUOTE]

They probably bought Apple shares in the 70s


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> thanks for breaking company policy and poaching customers.. http://video.uber.com/E69tM/soliciting-riders/


She did nothing wrong! It stayed on the App. Uber here in Sydney, recommends drivers to suggest this very method if a rider wishes to book a preferred driver.

Call the driver, wait till outside then PING! Uber gets its cut, passenger gets who they want and Driver is assured of the return for his/her dead miles to get there.

Someone who has NEVER worked Private Hire are the only folk not to "get" this.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Andy1234 said:


> Please define "fairy"


SOFT!! like his wife is DEFINITELY the one who wears the pants in the relationship


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Raquel said:


> I think in the future that could very well be what I do with this lady..take uber completely out of the equation..
> 
> I just haven't done it yet, because I didn't want to create a liability issue and in the unlikely event there was an accident, put this nice lady in the unpleasant situation of having to lie to insurance officials..


but if there is an accident and they get hurt!! you can be sure theyre gonna want to get paid!! youre new "friend" will quickly become your enemy! theyre gonna talk to a lawyer, theyre gonna mention to him/her uber was involved, Uber is gonna find out and youre gonna get deactivated bc you hailed the ride through a phone call and NOT through the uber system..


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Raquel said:


> Of course he doesn't he was just here to rile everyone up...


im actually looking through my emails now.. i have like 200 uber emails saved and im trying to sort through it and find it now.. and if you dont believe me, email uber yourself and they will tell you the same thing.. you just cant handle the truth! i cant believe how many naive people there are.. i didnt start the trolling, you guys did and you kept trolling for two more pages last night even after i went to sleep! you all accused me of lying, and when i stuck up for myself and told you youre a "fool" or that you probably look like "Mr. Van Dreisen from Beavis and Butthead" then you said im trolling.. its not trolling when someone whos not even involved in my original post chimes in tells me im lying!!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

MAVERICK978 said:


> any other BOSTON drivers I can chat with regarding smart scheduling


Go to the top of the forums and look for a category called CITIIES... you'll see a group there for BOSTON.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> i didnt start the trolling, you guys did


TROLL and LIAR who can't back-up what he says.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> thanks for breaking company policy and poaching customers.. http://video.uber.com/E69tM/soliciting-riders/


Uber wants an OnDemand closest vehicle gets the ping. That's all they are concerned about. This was accomplished.

In this case, the customer is absolutely thrilled with the level of service she is getting. The customer sees such value in the Uber Rate that she always tips. All parties in the transaction are happy with the outcome and that includes Uber, the Rider, and the Driver. Usually only Uber and Rider are completely happy. This is the perfect Trifecta.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> TROLL and LIAR who can't back-up what he says.


i cant wait to see your post on here crying how u got deactivated bc a rider complained you tried to give them your personal number..


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

SCdave said:


> Uber wants an OnDemand closest vehicle gets the ping. That's all they are concerned about. This was accomplished.
> 
> In this case, the customer is absolutely thrilled with the level of service she is getting. The customer sees such value in the Uber Rate that she always tips. All parties in the transaction are happy with the outcome and that includes Uber, the Rider, and the Driver. Usually only Uber and Rider are completely happy. This is the perfect Trifecta.


yes but she was only the closest bc she hailed a ride through her cell phone and NOT the uber app.. so yes, everything is great with the rider and driver.. but uber does not want people hailing rides like that.. email support and they will tell u the same thing!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> yes but she was only the closest bc she hailed a ride through her cell phone and NOT the uber app.. so yes, everything is great with the rider and driver.. but uber does not want people hailing rides like that.. its called ehailing and its against the laws! email support and they will tell u the same thing!


This Driver is a nice person. The Rider is a nice person. Out of the thousands and thousands of Uber Rides in Sacramento, California, the USA and worldwide, this is only one drop in the ocean. Uber isn't worried at all.

It's a wonderful story that breaks the Low Fare, No Tips, Got puke in my backseat, party girls blew one of my car speaker woofers (just happened), getting screwed by Uber same old same old. It made me feel good.

Thanks Raquel. Great story. Keep it up. Go make those two daughters and their mother happy.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

SCdave said:


> This Driver is a nice person. The Rider is a nice person. Out of the thousands and thousands of Uber Rides in Sacramento, California, the USA and worldwide, this is only one drop in the ocean. Uber isn't worried at all.
> 
> It's a wonderful story that breaks the Low Fare, No Tips, Got puke in my backseat, party girls blew one of my car speaker woofers (just happened), getting screwed by Uber same old same old. It made me feel good.
> 
> Thanks Raquel. Great story. Keep it up. Go make those two daughters and their mother happy.


its a liability issue.. if they get into an accident and they hurt and uber finds out you hailed the ride through giving out your cell phone number, your definitely deactivated bc you didnt use the uber system to get a ride request, yet you used it to charge for the fare.. it clearly states in the training video that any rides you coordinate on the side should NOT involve the uber app.. its just not worth it..


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Don't know how I missed all this drama on this thread.

As far as what I can see none of Uber's rules have been broken by getting a call to pick someone up. In fact if you have a personal relationship with the individual you don't even need to use Uber. You could drive them and accept a reasonable amount of money for your time. No different if it was a family member or friend. Best way is ask them to set the price an either agree or disagree. That way it's an offer by them. Not a charge by you.

What you can't do is A) Set the price on a per mile basis. (Flat rate is fine) and B) The amount would be not for profit. And I think most people can say at the rates Uber charges you can easily say that it's not for profit.

But you need to have some sort of personal and standing relationship that can be proven. That's how it works here and time limit on the relationship should not be a factor.

As for doing something against Uber the OP used the app for everything. Nothing was done behind Ubers back and Uber still made their money. Just because she was told where to sit to get the call is not against the rules.

Fact that there is even an argument on this baffles the mind. And using "poaching" as the argument, I think you should go look up the meaning. Because next time a driver drives in front of me and gets a ping, I could use the same argument. And that would be ridiculous.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> In fact if you have a personal relationship with the individual you don't even need to use Uber.


thats exactly my point.. you have to do rides off the uber system if you receive a phone call on your personal phone.. Uber does NOT want to be involved with outside rides!


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Just because she was told where to sit to get the call is not against the rules.


she didnt sit anywhere to get a call through the uber app.. she got a random call to pick them up.. the driver was probably at home when it happened.. its not a situation where the customer says theyll need a ride back in 20 minutes and you hang out in the area to get the ride back.. theres nothing wrong with that. you didnt solicit the ride, the rider offered the info to you and you just decided to hang around for the ride back.. theres no telling you would have gotten that ride back either.. maybe you get another ride request from someone else 5 minutes later and they take you 2 hours away!!


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> And using "poaching" as the argument


poaching customers is ubers words!! not mine!! this is what they told me through email when i asked them if i could give out business cards w my name and phone number on.. it is NOT allowed!!! i dont know why everyone is having a hard time coming to reality that this is their policy!


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Because next time a driver drives in front of me and gets a ping, I could use the same argument. And that would be ridiculous.


if the drivers is using uber system and gets closer to a hotspot pickup location than you are and the ride was hailed using uber.. theres nothing wrong with that.. thats called competition which is allowed as long as it through the uber app.. if they used their phone number to hail the ride, it cant go through the uber app.. clearly states this in the video.. ALL outside scheduled rides not using uber should not go through the uber app


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Don't know how I missed all this drama on this thread.
> 
> As far as what I can see none of Uber's rules have been broken by getting a call to pick someone up. In fact if you have a personal relationship with the individual you don't even need to use Uber. You could drive them and accept a reasonable amount of money for your time. No different if it was a family member or friend. Best way is ask them to set the price an either agree or disagree. That way it's an offer by them. Not a charge by you.
> 
> ...


There is no point in arguing with NySports. He will insist until his dying day that all of Uber's drivers should have the personality of rusty kitchen blender. To him compassion and personal relationships with any riders=deactivation. Besides he had already admitted to being a Troll!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> she didnt sit anywhere to get a call through the uber app.. she got a random call to pick them up.. the driver was probably at home when it happened.. its not a situation where the customer says theyll need a ride back in 20 minutes and you hang out in the area to get the ride back.. theres nothing wrong with that. you didnt solicit the ride, the rider offered the info to you and you just decided to hang around for the ride back.. theres no telling you would have gotten that ride back either.. maybe you get another ride request from someone else 5 minutes later and they take you 2 hours away!!


You can chose how you use the system any way you want. You have the ability to turn it on and off and go wherever you want with the app either on or off. And go for any reason. Even if someone calls you. There is nothing wrong with that. The only issue is if you ride over with the app on and refuse pings on the way. That just kills the acceptance rating and could hurt your agreement with Uber.

Hate to say it but with 6 pages of posts from various people chiming in on the issue I have yet to find anyone on here who supports your viewpoint. Do you think maybe the issue here is that your views are just not based on the facts? Just your own feelings?

I would take a hard look at what other have said and hope you realize that maybe someone else just did well for themselves. Not because they were abusing the system, but because they built a trusted relationship with another human being.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Andy1234 said:


> There is no point in arguing with NySports. He will insist until his dying day that all of Uber's drivers should have the personality of rusty kitchen blender. To him compassion and personal relationships with any riders=deactivation. Besides he had already admitted to being a Troll!


i have compassion and personal relations.. but i like to keep business and personal separate!! and you should also!! watch how fast that compassion and friendship disappears if they get hurt in a car accident with you driving. losing my job and possibly getting sued is NOT worth it! im not speaking out my ass on this issue.. i graduated from business school and aim positive my profs would agree with me.. the liability issue of hailing a ride not through the uber system just isnt worth the ramifications.. especially that the ladies are all old.. imagine if one of them croaked in the car after an accident and you didnt hail the ride correctly?!?!! your life is OVER with the lawsuit youre gonna face!!


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> I have yet to find anyone on here who supports your viewpoint.


bc theyve all been giving out their phone number and receiving rides against ubers policy and now theyre all worried about what might happen if someone complains!! no one wants to believe im telling the truth bc like Jack said "you cant handle the truth!"


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> i have compassion and personal relations.. but i like to keep business and personal separate!! and you should also!! watch how fast that compassion and friendship disappears in they hurt in car accident with you driving. losing my job and possibly getting sued is NOT worth it! im not speaking out my ass on this issue.. i graduated from business school and aim positive my profs would agree with me.. the liability issue of hailing a ride not through the uber system just isnt worth the ramifications.. especially that the ladies are all old.. imagine if one of them croaked in the car after an accident and you didnt hail the ride correctly?!?!! your life is OVER with the lawsuit youre gonna face!!


If you are so educated she did not hail a ride outside the Uber system. Legally it was hailed through the Uber System. She was just told where to be. A phone call from my friend to com over to their house is not a hail. It's not business and it's not technically going to get a ride. Because ride is not being ordered. It's personal miles.

Again there is no legal issues on what has been done. Unless the client was picked up off the Uber system and the ride was believed to be covered without the use of the app. and it was paid using a rate set by the driver. That's a bandit Taxi. This was not the case.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> bc theyve all been giving out their phone number and receiving rides against ubers policy and now theyre all worried about what might happen if someone complains!! no one wants to believe im telling the truth bc like Jack said "you cant handle the truth!"


I think you need to rethink your logic. fact is I don't know why I even bothered to respond to you in the first place. I suggest you call Uber on the issue and see what they say. Because I think you should argue the issue with them. They get paid to listen to BS all day.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> She was just told where to be. A phone call from my friend to com over to their house is not a hail. It's not business and it's not technically going to get a ride. Because ride is not being ordered. It's personal miles.


that would be true if the ride was paid for in cash.. but the price of the fare was paid for through the uber app.. and uber DOES NOT want personal ride hails going through their application.. its that simple


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

This entire dialog points to why this service was started. Friends with cars driving friends who don't have one or can't for whatever reason drive, themselves. Is it wrong that Raquel has become friends with this customer? Is it wrong that her customer has now become trusting, reliant and friends with Raquel? 

Ridesharing at it's foundation IS or was, friends helping friends who need a ride...as I recall. Uber and all ridesharing services could not question Raquel's natural extension of the ridesharing service as it is understood by most all. If they did it would be an obvious acknowledgement that they have abandon their founding principles.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Rubyson&sme said:


> This entire dialog points to why this service was started. Friends with cars driving friends who don't have one or can't for whatever reason drive, themselves. Is it wrong that Raquel has become friends with this customer? Is it wrong that her customer has now become trusting, reliant and friends with Rachael?
> 
> Ridesharing at it's foundation IS or was, friends helping friends who need a ride...as I recall. Uber and all ridesharing services could not question Raquel's natural extension of the ridesharing service as it is understood by most all. If they did it would be an obvious acknowledgement that they have abandon their founding principles.


i agree with you.. but uber has their own definitions for the words "ridesharing" and "poaching" if im headed south and i get a ride request going back north and i decline it.. uber looks down upon me for acceptance rate.. true ride sharing would be sharing a ride in the direction youre travelling and not being penalized for declining one going the other direction!


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

ok ladies and gents!! heres the email youve all been waiting for!!

Denisha at Uber (Uber)

Jan 20, 14:41

Hi
Happy to help!
No you are not allowed to give out your personal number nor book rides without the application and then use the application to charge for the fare.
I hope this helps!

Best,
Denisha

Uber Support

uber.com | [facebook.com/uber]

(http://facebook.com/uber) | [@uber](http://twitter.com/uber)

EVERTYONE CAN STFU NOW!! ALL OF YOU WERE WRONG AND I JUST PROVED IT!! NOW WHAT!?!?!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I have come to the decision after many afters of careful consideration that*DAmadNYsportsFan* is correct in his evaluation. I also don't feel that those who called him a Dick are nice. He isn't a Dick. Don't know why anyone would call him a Dick. I surely would not even consider calling him a Dick. So please, do not call him a Dick. He isn't...a Dick. He is just trying to point out some Uber Rules and that isn't Dickish or even Dickworthy.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> ok ladies and gents!! heres the email youve all been waiting for!!
> 
> Denisha at Uber (Uber)
> 
> ...


Again, I made a post and this just reinforced what I thought. DAmadNYsportsFan is a Dick.

* Oh crap, made a mistake and had to edit. He isn't a Dick. My bad.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

SCdave said:


> Again, I made a post and this just reinforced what I thought. DAmadNYsportsFan is a Dick.
> 
> * Oh crap, made a mistake and had to edit. He isn't a Dick. My bad.


i dont hear anyone talking shit now!! what happened to the 10 people that all told me i was wrong?? grow a set, man up! and apologize.. staying silent makes u look worse!!

im still shocked how many of you did not know this.. i just called 3 of my friends who all drive for uber and they all said "thats the first thing uber tells you not to do! do not give out your personal phone number.. Uber 101"


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

SCdave said:


> DAmadNYsportsFan is a Dick.


i rather be a dick that was correct, than a ******bag that was wrong!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Like I said. I already admitted I was wrong. And I still don't think *************.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

SCdave said:


> Like I said. I already admitted I was wrong. And I still don't think *************.


well said!!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

This is a still a great story. Raquel is awesome. Uber is happy. The Riders are happy. And even the Driver is happy.

This is a case where Uber will quote company policy but in context, 99% of the CSRs would also say great job and great story...they just couldn't put it in print.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

SCdave said:


> This is a still a great story. Raquel is awesome. Uber is happy. The Riders are happy. And even the Driver is happy.
> 
> This is a case where Uber will quote company policy but in context, 99% of the CSRs would also say great job and great story...they just couldn't put it in print.


*sigh* you dont know that


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> ok ladies and gents!! heres the email youve all been waiting for!!
> 
> Denisha at Uber (Uber)
> 
> ...


Nothing in this email proves any of us wrong.. it just reinforces that you are and continue to be a sad soul in need of friends..


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Raquel said:


> Nothing in this email proves any of us wrong.. it just reinforces that you are and continue to be a sad soul in need of friends..


haha even when i prove you wrong you still cant admit to it.. sad that grown adults cant admit when theyre wrong


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Raquel said:


> Nothing in this email proves any of us wrong.. it just reinforces that you are and continue to be a sad soul in need of friends..


you asked me to post proof and now that i do, you tell me i have no friends?!? lol thats the same response id expect from a 8 year old


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Q: Why is New Jersey called the Garden State? A: Because Oil, Petrolium, Nuclear, Land Fill, & Toxic Waste State Didn't fit on a license plate!


Thanks, *Long time Nyc cab driver *for making me spit my beer through my nose. BWAHAHAHA!! (No offense to any other NJ driver).

Not only do I thank Raquel for the great story told in the OP, but the rest of you guys for going back and forth supplying me with really cheap humor up to this point.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> Denisha at Uber (Uber)
> 
> Jan 20, 14:41
> 
> ...


My reply:

Hi Denisha,

Thanks for reaching out. First and foremost, I want to make it clear that all the following is not personally directed at you as you are just another underpaid Uber employee who is under obligation to spew out any and all bullshit Uber feeds you.

Due to the oversaturation of drivers, the vast majority of whom aren't anywhere near as proficient in the English language as I am, let alone have my knowledge of local streets, recommended restaurants and bars I possess, I will unabashedly give out my personal number to any pax from this point on who explicitly or implicitly wants me as a preferred driver.

I know it's crazy, but I'm finding that a lot of riders would rather pay a few cents more a mile for a competent driver who happens to know where they're going with the added benefit of being assured they won't be getting lost, robbed, raped, or killed along the way. Uber on!

Best regards,

Superunknown

P.S. - Go ahead and threaten me with deactivation. I dare you!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> well said!!


Guess you didn't sense the sarcasm..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> you asked me to post proof and now that i do, you tell me i have no friends?!? lol thats the same response id expect from a 8 year old


I can assure you uber has no issues with what I did..

I didn't give my number to this lady...she asked me for it... see the difference?

Either way why are you so worried about it? If that's your interpretation then do what you know best..and stop spamming this thread worrying about others..


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Q: Why is New Jersey called the Garden State? A: Because Oil, Petrolium, Nuclear, Land Fill, & Toxic Waste State Didn't fit on a license plate!


staten island has the biggest garbage landfill in the entire world.. next time you need some of the best tomatoes in the world.. stay in NY.. were sold out in jersey


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Raquel said:


> I can assure you uber has no issues with what I did..
> 
> I didn't give my number to this lady...she asked me for it... see the difference?
> 
> Either way why are you so worried about it? If that's your interpretation then do what you know best..and stop spamming this thread worrying about others..


im not worried about it at all, im just simply telling drivers that its against ubers policy to give out your personal phone number to the rider.. youre insinuating that this is a good idea and youre dead wrong.. and uber does NOT discriminate with this.. just bc shes an old lady that trusts you doesnt make this acceptable in ubers eyes.. so if a 20 year old guy wanted a drivers phone number to do personal rides, would this not be ok bc hes young and a male?? thats called age discrimination, which is against the law.. you cant cater to one type of race or gender in business unless the product or service youre selling is gender based.. EX: a beauty salon will cater their marketing towards women and a fantasy football website will cater towards men.. but uber is neither.. and if she gave her phone number to you.. then how does she call you for a ride?? you have her phone number, she doesnt have yours.. clearly youre lying! its not my interpretation.. its clearly written in black and white!! you just cant handle that fact that youre wrong like a little baby


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Raquel said:


> I can assure you uber has no issues with what I did..
> 
> I didn't give my number to this lady...she asked me for it... see the difference?
> 
> Either way why are you so worried about it? If that's your interpretation then do what you know best..and stop spamming this thread worrying about others..


if you get into a car accident with those ladies and they get hurt and uber finds out u gave them your number.. youre finished!!


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Superunknown said:


> My reply:
> 
> Hi Denisha,
> 
> ...


you would never say that and put your real name, email and phone number to it.. easy for you to say this hiding behind fake names


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Raquel, my fellow Sacrameno driver. Free advice.

Apparent troll arrives 

Post a reply "Thank you for sharing"

Repeat as often as necessary. It's the California way

Oh and everyone don't forget "I love working for Uber. The tips are great." Memorize it.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> im not worried about it at all, im just simply telling drivers that its against ubers policy to give out your personal phone number to the rider.. youre insinuating that this is a good idea and youre dead wrong.. and uber does NOT discriminate with this.. just bc shes an old lady that trusts you doesnt make this acceptable in ubers eyes.. so if a 20 year old guy wanted a drivers phone number to do personal rides, would this not be ok bc hes young and a male?? thats called age discrimination, which is against the law.. you cant cater to one type of race or gender in business unless the product or service youre selling is gender based.. EX: a beauty salon will cater their marketing towards women and a fantasy football website will cater towards men.. but uber is neither.. and if she gave her phone number to you.. then how does she call you for a ride?? you have her phone number, she doesnt have yours.. clearly youre lying! its not my interpretation.. its clearly written in black and white!! you just cant handle that fact that youre wrong like a little baby


Added to my ignore list.. if you are not worried about it..than keep it to yourself..

Time for you to get a life and make some friends..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Raquel, my fellow Sacrameno driver. Free advice.
> 
> Apparent troll arrives
> 
> ...


I should have done that..you are right.. I let myself get brought down to the troll's level...I have now added him to my ignore list...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I think you need to rethink your logic. fact is I don't know why I even bothered to respond to you in the first place. I suggest you call Uber on the issue and see what they say. Because I think you should argue the issue with them. They get paid to listen to BS all day.


What phone number do I call uber at?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I exchanged phone numbers with one passenger. We live in the same neighborhood and were contemplating exchanging dog sitting.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> you would never say that and put your real name, email and phone number to it.. easy for you to say this hiding behind a fake names


Oh yes I would! Given how much less I'm making now thanks to the exponential growth of unnecessary drivers plus the unnecessary rate cuts, I'm not the least bit worried about my account deactivation. Getting shit-canned for soliciting more lucrative business is a win-win as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I exchanged phone numbers with one passenger. We live in the same neighborhood and were contemplating exchanging dog sitting.


Oh no! That is SO against the rules. In the stockade for you! LOL


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Quiet everyone, I think the troll went back under his bridge to take a nap... ssshhhhh


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> its a liability issue.. if they get into an accident and they hurt and uber finds out you hailed the ride through giving out your cell phone number, your definitely deactivated bc you didnt use the uber system to get a ride request, yet you used it to charge for the fare.. it clearly states in the training video that any rides you coordinate on the side should NOT involve the uber app.. its just not worth it..


*You are wrong, again.* The ride went through Uber. No if ands or buts about it. As far as liability goes, Raquel covers herself by placing the ride through Uber. Uber couldn't care less what happens before the app is used to 'hail' a ride' or after the ride ends when 'END TRIP' is clicked. The only thing they care about (and the only thing that legally is any of their business) is what happens from the time the app is turned on until the time the app is turned off.

The confusion in your head is that Uber specifically disallows 'poaching'. Uber's definition of poaching is when a driver poaches (steals) an Uber rider from the system and provides transportation for that rider without using the Uber app. Uber Poaching has nothing to do with an Uber driver having a regular client who uses the Uber app to initiate the ride, rides with their chosen driver (it's up to the rider to accept their driver) and pay through the Uber system so that Uber gets their commission and the ride is covered under Uber's insurance.

Is that really so difficult to understand?

Who the hell asked you to be the guardian of all things Uber, anyway?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What phone number do I call uber at?


You don't have a number in your area?


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> im not worried about it at all, im just simply telling drivers that its against ubers policy to give out your personal phone number to the rider.. youre insinuating that this is a good idea and youre dead wrong.. and uber does NOT discriminate with this.. just bc shes an old lady that trusts you doesnt make this acceptable in ubers eyes.. so if a 20 year old guy wanted a drivers phone number to do personal rides, would this not be ok bc hes young and a male?? thats called age discrimination, which is against the law.. you cant cater to one type of race or gender in business unless the product or service youre selling is gender based.. EX: a beauty salon will cater their marketing towards women and a fantasy football website will cater towards men.. but uber is neither.. and if she gave her phone number to you.. then how does she call you for a ride?? you have her phone number, she doesnt have yours.. clearly youre lying! its not my interpretation.. its clearly written in black and white!! you just cant handle that fact that youre wrong like a little baby


Your right and the rest of the community is wrong... that superiority complex of yours is unbelievable. Must be hard fitting all that ego in your Uber Car. Well when NJ eventually gets its rates cut and you are driving for a buck a mile we will see how your twisted sense of righteousness serves you! Maybe by then you will have quite driving and you will become one of those Uber CSR automatons and only then will anyone care about your BS.... until then no one cares.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I call you out. No trashing CSRs. #happytypist is a CSR and one of us posters. Only trash talk if you say #happytypist excepted.


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I call you out. No trashing CSRs. #happytypist is a CSR and one of us posters. Only trash talk if you say #happytypist excepted.


I've never seen anything from Happytypist, but if he/she is contributing positively to this forum I can except.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Uber couldn't care less what happens before the app is used to 'hail' a ride' or after the ride ends when 'END TRIP' is clicked.


see thats where youre wrong.. uber definitely DOES care.. if your giving out your phone number to customers and contact is made before the ride is requested.. they definitely care!! go read the email i posted.. UBER 101: do not give out your personal phone number to the customer!! plain and simple!


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Andy1234 said:


> Well when NJ eventually gets its rates cut and you are driving for a buck a mile


funny how the convo always goes towards money and rate cuts.. its not my fault you drive for $.67/mile.. jealousy is a killer!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Woober said:


> NICE JOB! Do good, earn good. Win/win... yes, it actually happens sometimes in the Uberverse.


No thanks to Uber.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Uber's definition of poaching is when a driver poaches (steals) an Uber rider from the system and provides transportation for that rider without using the Uber app.


yes.. you are correct.. but theres more to their definition of "poaching".. it also means using your phone number take away potential customers to another driver that was closer to them then you were..


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Raquel said:


> Time for you to get a life and make some friends..


we can see your friends are a bunch of old ladies that pee in your car!!!! LOL


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> we can see your friends are a bunch of old ladies that pee in your car!!!! LOL


Ok that did make me laugh.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> *You are wrong, again.* The ride went through Uber. No if ands or buts about it. As far as liability goes, Raquel covers herself by placing the ride through Uber. Uber couldn't care less what happens before the app is used to 'hail' a ride' or after the ride ends when 'END TRIP' is clicked. The only thing they care about (and the only thing that legally is any of their business) is what happens from the time the app is turned on until the time the app is turned off.
> 
> The confusion in your head is that Uber specifically disallows 'poaching'. Uber's definition of poaching is when a driver poaches (steals) an Uber rider from the system and provides transportation for that rider without using the Uber app. Uber Poaching has nothing to do with an Uber driver having a regular client who uses the Uber app to initiate the ride, rides with their chosen driver (it's up to the rider to accept their driver) and pay through the Uber system so that Uber gets their commission and the ride is covered under Uber's insurance.
> 
> ...


its funny hows theres a little something in everyone of these posts telling me im wrong that says.. "damn, i gave my number to like 100 riders, if they tell uber, im fired.. i better attack this guy on uberpeople.net bc im not humble enough to just admit i was wrong"


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Oh no! That is SO against the rules. In the stockade for you! LOL


yes uber told me giving out your phone number is against policy.. email them and ask yourself..


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Raquel said:


> I should have done that..you are right.. I let myself get brought down to the troll's level...I have now added him to my ignore list...


you can call me a troll all you want.. THE BOTTOM LINE IS, I PROVED ALL OF YOU WRONG AND NOW YOU CANT BE HUMBLE ENOUGH TO JUST ADMIT YOU WERE WRONG!! YOURE LIKE AN 8 YEAR OLD THAT GOT CAUGHT STEALING GUM FROM 7-11 AND NO MATTER HOW MUCH EVIDENCE IS AGAINST HIM.. HE STILL WONT ADMIT TO IT!! NONE OF YOU WOULD EVER ACT LIKE THAT FACE TO FACE WITH SOMEONE!!


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I picked up this super nice lady..who missed her flight and needed to pick her mother up from her nursing home in San jose and bring her home..
> 
> I took her to San Jose..where I waited almost 6 hours for her mother to be discharged.. (didn't charge waiting time.)
> 
> ...


And you got good karma! That's awesome and very nice!


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Nice people makes you keep your faith in humanity.


Absolutely! We should have the press pick up this story and not just all the alleged stories of Uber drivers assaulting paxs.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Raquel - you're still awesome. The two sisters love you. Their mother loves you. My mother lives 2 hours from me and is still active and driving on her own at 88 years but I know the day is coming . I do the 4 hr R.T. a few times per month but can't do it for every doctor's appointment, trip to the hair dresser, dinner with friends, trip for groceries, and for bridge at the senior center 3x per week. Elderly really put a premium on trusting someone and seeing the same kind face and not different faces they have not learned to trust. I hope I can find a Raquel near my mother when the time comes when she still can live on her own but can't drive herself.

Still, 
1) Uber states that you cannot give your Phone Number out to a PAX.
2) Do not give your Phone Number out to a PAX (wink wink)


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Don't be a dick


Best to ignore him.  So much easier.....


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Raquel - you're still awesome. The two sisters love you. Their mother loves you. My mother lives 2 hours from me and is still active and driving on her own at 88 years but I know the day is coming . I do the 4 hr R.T. a few times per month but can't do it for every doctor's appointment, trip to the hair dresser, dinner with friends, trip for groceries, and for bridge at the senior center 3x per week. Elderly really put a premium on trusting someone and seeing the same kind face and not different faces they have not learned to trust. I hope I can find a Raquel near my mother when the time comes when she still can live on her own but can't drive herself.
> 
> Still,
> 1) Uber states that you cannot give your Phone Number out to a PAX.
> 2) Do not give your Phone Number out to a PAX (wink wink)


What? Does it really say that we can't give our phone number out to pax? What if we make friends with people we drive? That's seems like they are stepping over the line to me.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> What? Does it really say that we can't give our phone number out to pax? What if we make friends with people we drive? That's seems like they are stepping over the line to me.


Gemgirlla, Gemgirlla, Gemgirlla....you had to ask. Just wait and I have a feeling you will get a response....from someone with NY in their name but from NJ


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Thanks for the story. Glad it worked out for both you and the PAX.
> 
> Now if Uber contacts you and you let them use this story for Uber PR, I take back the complement!


Would you rather see articles about drivers who rape/assault passengers and steal their stuff? I wouldn't.... I would like to see Uber treat the drivers more fairly and I would actually like for the TNC industry to survive.


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> you can call me a troll all you want.. THE BOTTOM LINE IS, I PROVED ALL OF YOU WRONG AND NOW YOU CANT BE HUMBLE ENOUGH TO JUST ADMIT YOU WERE WRONG!! YOURE LIKE AN 8 YEAR OLD THAT GOT CAUGHT STEALING GUM FROM 7-11 AND NO MATTER HOW MUCH EVIDENCE IS AGAINST HIM.. HE STILL WONT ADMIT TO IT!! NONE OF YOU WOULD EVER ACT LIKE THAT FACE TO FACE WITH SOMEONE!!


170 messages later ya still don't get it that you are pretty much alone in your viewpoint. So lets agree to to disagree.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Gemgirlla, Gemgirlla, Gemgirlla....you had to ask. Just wait and I have a feeling you will get a response....from someone with NY in their name but from NJ


LOL! Oh dear..... and the evils of TNC industry will be included no doubt... Fortunately, I have ignored most of those people so I don't have to see their comments. Helps keep my sanity ha, ha...


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Raquel - you're still awesome. The two sisters love you. Their mother loves you. My mother lives 2 hours from me and is still active and driving on her own at 88 years but I know the day is coming . I do the 4 hr R.T. a few times per month but can't do it for every doctor's appointment, trip to the hair dresser, dinner with friends, trip for groceries, and for bridge at the senior center 3x per week. Elderly really put a premium on trusting someone and seeing the same kind face and not different faces they have not learned to trust. I hope I can find a Raquel near my mother when the time comes when she still can live on her own but can't drive herself.
> 
> Still,
> 1) Uber states that you cannot give your Phone Number out to a PAX.
> 2) Do not give your Phone Number out to a PAX (wink wink)


Decency can be very dangerously contagious if you allow it to happen, 'be vewy vewy quiet careful" (in Elmer Fudd voice).


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I just got an email from Uber telling me that I was allowed to pick up and drop off at Sacramento airport.
> 
> I contacted the airport next. They emailed me that I was not allowed to pick up and drop off at the airport.
> 
> ...


Aspects of this and all that is related to this industry, will be clarified by a lawyer(s) at some point in the very distant (thought I was gonna say "not to" didn't ya) future, some time in a court(s)of law, by someone or members of a group(s) (may not be anyone here) of people. It will not be settled for decades.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Would you rather see articles about drivers who rape/assault passengers and steal their stuff? I wouldn't.... I would like to see Uber treat the drivers more fairly and I would actually like for the TNC industry to survive.


Gemgirlla...I agree it's a great story. I just don't trust Uber not to spin it in an entirely different direction for the good of Uber and not the benefit of Drivers. Like the KFI (Radio Station in Los Angeles) advertisements for recruiting new drivers with Cameo voiceovers by "Uber Drivers' on how much money can be made.


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Gemgirlla...I agree it's a great story. I just don't trust Uber not to spin it in an entirely different direction for the good of Uber and not the benefit of Drivers. Like the KFI (Radio Station in Los Angeles) advertisements for recruiting new drivers with Cameo voiceovers by "Uber Drivers' on how much money can be made.


Can you post one? It would be interesting to see.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Andy1234 said:


> 170 messages later ya still don't get it that you are pretty much alone in your viewpoint. So lets agree to to disagree.


its not my viewpoint.. its ubers policy that no one wants to believe is true even after i provided proof..


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I just got an email from Uber telling me that I was allowed to pick up and drop off at Sacramento airport.
> 
> I contacted the airport next. They emailed me that I was not allowed to pick up and drop off at the airport.


you cant compare ubers policy and sacramento airports policy.. like apples and oranges


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

SCdave said:


> Still,
> 1) Uber states that you cannot give your Phone Number out to a PAX.
> 2) Do not give your Phone Number out to a PAX (wink wink)


exactly my point.. im not trying to tell anyone what to do.. im just informing you of the ramifications if you get caught..


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> You don't have proof. You are reading the email wrong.


and how am i reading the email wrong?? im reading EXACTLY what is says.. you can try to manipulate and interpret it anyway you want.. it clearly states its against policy.. furthermore, the follow up email from uber stated you can possibly be permanently deactivated for it!!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> its not my viewpoint.. its ubers policy that no one wants to believe is true even after i provided proof..


We all believe it is true.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

And Raquel. Just keep this wonderful story in your hip pocket to bring to a media source near you when and if Uber deactivates you. That is the time to bring it out. 

Oh, if I didn't say it before. I think you're awesome and this is a wonderful story.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

SCdave said:


> We all believe it is true.


clearly people dont believe me.. go read the posts.. one guy said im reading it wrong.. others think im lying..


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

SCdave said:


> And Raquel. Just keep this wonderful story in your hip pocket to bring to a media source near you when and if Uber deactivates you. That is the time to bring it out.
> 
> Oh, if I didn't say it before. I think you're awesome and this is a wonderful story.


i think its a great story also.. especially the part about peeing on her seat!!! lmfao!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> clearly people dont believe me.. go read the posts.. one guy said im reading it wrong.. others think im lying..


I was sarcastic before but I am absolutely not being so now. I believe you. I know this is a rule that Uber has. I have even told PAX who have asked me if they could have my phone number and call me since they really enjoyed riding with me that Uber is an OnDemand Service, I cannot give you my telephone number.

But I also understand that Raquel's story is unique. I understand where the two sisters are coming from and why they want only Raquel. This situation with Raquel and the two sisters just works perfectly for all involved, including Uber.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> i think its a great story also.. especially the part about peeing on her seat!!! lmfao!


Smh..really sad soul you are.. making fun of an elderly lady's disability...

These ladies are nice and good human beings.. unlike you.

When you get older NOBODY is going to want to lend a hand to a prick like you.. See if you find it funny then..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

SCdave said:


> I was sarcastic before but I am absolutely not being so now. I believe you. I know this is a rule that Uber has. I have even told PAX who have asked me if they could have my phone number and call me since they really enjoyed riding with me that Uber is an OnDemand Service, I cannot give you my telephone number.
> 
> But I also understand that Raquel's story is unique. I understand where the two sisters are coming from and why they want only Raquel. This situation with Raquel and the two sisters just works perfectly for all involved, including Uber.


What uber is worried about is you forcing your number on a PAX..and trying to use their platform to "poach" their clients.. This rule was no doubt instituted with that in mind.. Especially since there are drivers on multiple platforms..part time taxi drivers..etc.. So they don't want drivers to take their riders to another platform (lyft, taxi, etc)..

Also in the case of these PAX.. they would not ride with anyone..especially if they got a driver like damadny...

The sister said she emailed uber to ask if they could request a female driver.. and uber told them they couldn't but they were free to "cancel" if they didn't feel comfortable with the driver that they got..

Now in this scenario, they are comfortable with me and vice versa..Hence why they specifically request me..

It wasn't fair for anyone that they had to cancel until they got a driver they felt comfortable with..


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

And by the way, this has been a good thread. Somewhat contentious but a good hashing out.

I take back all my negative remarks. I really don't like to use this forum for being negative. Letting steam off, yes, sarcasm at the expense of Uber, yes, but not at the expense of other Drivers. Liking Raquel's story and knowing I have a mother that sometime in the future this could apply to got the best of me.

Like many situations, rules can be cited and bent with all parties benefiting.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Gemgirlla...I agree it's a great story. I just don't trust Uber not to spin it in an entirely different direction for the good of Uber and not the benefit of Drivers. Like the KFI (Radio Station in Los Angeles) advertisements for recruiting new drivers with Cameo voiceovers by "Uber Drivers' on how much money can be made.


Those commercials on KFI came out a couple days after the Sarah Lacey scandal broke out.

I think it was a way to counter the negative press with something with a positive spin. At the time I thought it may have been to also get KFI to not talk too much about Uber in a negative way, but I've still heard a few negative stories.

I listen to KFI daily and now that I think of it, they may have stopped the commercials. I don't think I've heard them in a while.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Ok everyone. I am the first one to sign up for the eating crow buffet.

I wrote to Uber with a similar situation asking "can I accept the ping" and got this reply.

"Good afternoon! The mission of Uber has always been to provide on-demand rides without any need for appointments or advance notice. In the spirit of this goal it is currently against our policy for partners to arrange trips outside of the partner application. I apologize for any inconvenience that this may cause."

Two CSRs can't be wrong


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

observer said:


> Those commercials on KFI came out a couple days after the Sarah Lacey scandal broke out.
> 
> I think it was a way to counter the negative press with something with a positive spin. At the time I thought it may have been to also get KFI to not talk too much about Uber in a negative way, but I've still heard a few negative stories.
> 
> I listen to KFI daily and now that I think of it, they may have stopped the commercials. I don't think I've heard them in a while.


I think I'll agree with you on that. I'll assume that KFI is a local LA "talk" station, and as such may try to hit hot button issues. Oh and any talk about your business is good talk or some such in marketing right? Too bad they didn't have a feel good story like Raquel's story on here, to play off of. It would have totally taken attention off of any type of negative story, don't you think? Thanks for the response to my ???s. Time to go out and not make much money in my car. Rubeula


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Raquel said:


> Smh..really sad soul you are.. making fun of an elderly lady's disability...
> 
> These ladies are nice and good human beings.. unlike you.
> 
> When you get older NOBODY is going to want to lend a hand to a prick like you.. See if you find it funny then..


at no tme did i make fun of anyones disability.. but it is funny she pee'd in your car.. im definitely not the only one that shares that opinion


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

SCdave said:


> .from someone with NY in their name but from NJ


my name is related to which sports teams i root for.. except for the devils, jets and giants. jersey doesnt have sports teams.. even the jets and giants have NY next to their name but play in NJ.. we dont have a choice in NJ.. we either root for philly or NY


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Superunknown said:


> Oh yes I would! Given how much less I'm making now thanks to the exponential growth of unnecessary drivers plus the unnecessary rate cuts, I'm not the least bit worried about my account deactivation. Getting shit-canned for soliciting more lucrative business is a win-win as far as I'm concerned.


then do it!! post your name and phone number and email it to uber!! stop acting tough like you would!! all talk and no action!


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> If you are so educated she did not hail a ride outside the Uber system. Legally it was hailed through the Uber System. She was just told where to be. A phone call from my friend to com over to their house is not a hail. It's not business and it's not technically going to get a ride. Because ride is not being ordered. It's personal miles.
> 
> Again there is no legal issues on what has been done. Unless the client was picked up off the Uber system and the ride was believed to be covered without the use of the app. and it was paid using a rate set by the driver. That's a bandit Taxi. This was not the case.


funny how you were one of the main people talking shit to me before i posted proof.. youve been real quit since!! what happened?? cat got your tongue?!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> funny how you were one of the main people talking shit to me before i posted proof.. youve been real quit since!! what happened?? cat got your tongue?!


I try not to waste time with people who are looking for a fight on here. But if that's what you are looking for there are a few willing to waste their time.

Do what you want on the system, follow the rules and hey be the Uber cop if you wish. You kind of remind me of that kid in grade school who was the hallway monitor always brown nosing up to someone.

But hey I support what the OP did, against the rules or not. Fact is there is nothing either you or Uber can do bout it unless someone says so. So your opinion however validated by Uber doesn't really change what happened and that people will continue to do it.

So throw your temper tantrum and feel wonderful Uber vindicated you. You are still no better off and a whole lot of time wasted talking about it.

And for what it's worth if an apology from me will help you stop crying.

"I'm sorry I didn't believe you"

Now go turn that frown upside-down


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> I try not to waste time with people who are looking for a fight on here. But if that's what you are looking for there are a few willing to waste their time.
> 
> Do what you want on the system, follow the rules and hey be the Uber cop if you wish. You kind of remind me of that kid in grade school who was the hallway monitor always brown nosing up to someone.
> 
> ...


this long post is a waste of your time also.. and i like what raquel did also..but its not for me.. $60 tip isnt worth someone peeing in my car.. and with the liability issue going through the roof in the chance of a car accident, no amount of money is worth it to me. 
im not claiming to be better off or not.. i just wish people could man up and be humble enough to admit when theyre wrong.. thats my point to you but you obviously still dont get it..


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> this long post is a waste of your time also.. and i like what raquel did also..but its not for me.. $60 tip isnt worth someone peeing in my car.. and with the liability issue going through the roof in the chance of a car accident, no amount of money is worth it to me.
> im not claiming to be better off or not.. i just wish people could man up and be humble enough to admit when theyre wrong.. thats my point to you but you obviously still dont get it..


Or how about I just don't care what you think. Or that I owe you something. What can I say, I don't feel the need to be humble to you. You don't enrich my life in any way to care.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Or how about I just don't care what you think. Or that I owe you something. What can I say, I don't feel the need to be humble to you. You don't enrich my life in any way to care.


i never said you had to care what I think. my original post wasnt sent to you.. you chimed in on your own.. and if you cant be humble on a blog, im quite sure you cant be face to face either..

and if you didnt care like you claim.. you wouldnt waste you time responding to me..


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

This is really the last word on this....we as a group feel....


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Ok everyone. I am the first one to sign up for the eating crow buffet.
> 
> I wrote to Uber with a similar situation asking "can I accept the ping" and got this reply.
> 
> ...


Exactly. It's repeating policy but the wording is soft. Instead of " your A$$ will be deactivated as soon as we find out", it is " In the spirit of this goal....and... I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause".

NY...you are correct. I believe all Uber related facts you have stated. I believe that you email'd and got a response that this is against policy.

I also still believe that on the Uber scale of importance, this is a small infraction and not a major offense. When Uber is pissed and they don't want someone to do something, they don't hold back.

Could this come back to bite Raquel in the behind, sure. But she is a big girl and has made a decision. I'd make the same one. You and others wouldn't. I know which decision Sidney in Australia would make. Now we're all aware of the policy. Make your own decision.

Everyone, have a wonderful day. Raquel, say hi to the sisters for me


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Excellent!!! Tips can really make a difference.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I picked up this super nice lady..who missed her flight and needed to pick her mother up from her nursing home in San jose and bring her home..
> 
> I took her to San Jose..where I waited almost 6 hours for her mother to be discharged.. (didn't charge waiting time.)
> 
> ...


 Great work!!! It's not easy making a profit with uber. I don't see where you broke any rules.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Great work!!! It's not easy making a profit with uber. I don't see where you broke any rules.


then u obviously cant read


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Raquel said:


> They were nice and tipped well..I would have felt bad charging them. The lady was in her 80s.and I'm not a heartless person to do that.


It's cause your a girl


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Syd said:


> It's cause your a girl


Raquel is not a girl, she's a lady.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Ok everyone. I am the first one to sign up for the eating crow buffet.
> 
> I wrote to Uber with a similar situation asking "can I accept the ping" and got this reply.
> 
> ...


Missed the point... in ubers eyes I was the closest to the ping when I received the call.. and the trip wasn't done outside the app..

Some are too dense to get the full story.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

observer said:


> Raquel is not a girl, she's a lady.


Thank you sir..


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Thank you sir..


 It's the truth.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Check out this article on Uber and commercial plates.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/kenbensinger/ubers-auto-registration-gambit?utm_term=.baWAaRmlJ&s=mobile


----------



## 300zxtt (Jan 23, 2015)

SCdave said:


> Exactly. It's repeating policy but the wording is soft. Instead of " your A$$ will be deactivated as soon as we find out", it is " In the spirit of this goal....and... I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause".
> 
> NY...you are correct. I believe all Uber related facts you have stated. I believe that you email'd and got a response that this is against policy.
> 
> ...


I dont know why everyone thinks the NY person posting was trolling. He is stating a serious action that can lead to major consequences. Every week i get an email from Uber(Boston) and specifically stating No Street hails and it is a very serious offense and they take it seriously and will deactivate you immediately. You stating it is a small infraction is soo untrue.

Uber doesnt care what you did for the passenger, how many rides you done, nothing. They dont care how nice you are. All it takes is 1 complaint/problem/accident that can leave your life in financial jeopardy. No person, trip, or tip is worth risking your life.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

observer said:


> Raquel is not a girl, she's a lady.


Your pathetic attempt of gaining her good faver is halarious, keep it up buddy.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

observer said:


> It's the truth.


Your knose is brown


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Syd said:


> Your pathetic attempt of gaining her good faver is halarious, keep it up buddy.


Your pathetic command of the English language is even more hilarious.

Please, learn how to spell and how to properly address a person.

Thanks, buddy.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Syd said:


> Your nose is brown


Yes, my nose is brown.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Yes, my nose is brown.


Just like my arms, my legs, my back, my chest and the rest of my body.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> then u obviously cant read


Uber is illegal in NJ.... just saying for someone obsessed with rules you are actually breaking them. I think you are the reason that I never use Uber in NJ, I only use it in Manhattan or Brooklyn because the drivers are pretty easy going and polite. 
So, here in Miami we always give our number out to customers that ask for it. Driving XL or Select many drivers actually have their own business cards with their personal numbers for customers to arrange rides with them. Uber knows about it here in Miami and has not really said boo about it. Many XL or Select drivers have their private customers as I do and they tip as well as use the Uber app. So you see it just depends on where you are. 
You really need to relax, let the girl do her thing, she's making crap for money in my book and it's not coming out of your pocket. Just by your actions and comments it seems that you aren't making any money either. UberX in NJ is what, $1.10/mile..lol....what's that about 0.90/mile after Uber cut.?


----------



## Andy R (Sep 11, 2014)

Lol good story turned bad. If giving your number out and they want you to personally pick them up big deal. Make your money and stfu lol


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Chris Dee said:


> Uber is illegal in NJ.... just saying for someone obsessed with rules you are actually breaking them. I think you are the reason that I never use Uber in NJ, I only use it in Manhattan or Brooklyn because the drivers are pretty easy going and polite.
> So, here in Miami we always give our number out to customers that ask for it. Driving XL or Select many drivers actually have their own business cards with their personal numbers for customers to arrange rides with them. Uber knows about it here in Miami and has not really said boo about it. Many XL or Select drivers have their private customers as I do and they tip as well as use the Uber app. So you see it just depends on where you are.
> You really need to relax, let the girl do her thing, she's making crap for money in my book and it's not coming out of your pocket. Just by your actions and comments it seems that you aren't making any money either. UberX in NJ is what, $1.10/mile..lol....what's that about 0.90/mile after Uber cut.?


you are uneducated in everything you said.. yes, people give out their number and uber does nothing about it, until an accident happens and they start getting into the specifics of what happened.. when they find out u hailed the ride outside the uber app and gave out your personal phone number.. your fired!! bottom line!! do not pass go, do not collect $200!! the liability issue was my original point from the beginning. but everyone seems to overlook that!

it SOUNDS like to me youre just worried bc you gave your phone to A LOT of riders! the ramifications of getting caught bc of a car accident are just NOT worth losing your job.. IMO

this was my point from the beginning.. on top of that, i already responded to 3 other people who said the SAME thing you just did!! go read the posts before you make the same comment as 3 other people!


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

observer said:


> Your pathetic command of the English language is even more hilarious.
> 
> Please, learn how to spell and how to properly address a person.
> 
> Thanks, buddy.


You're a person?


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Syd said:


> Your pathetic attempt of gaining her good faver is halarious, keep it up buddy.


hes like one of those guys that play Call of Duty that wear the headset and as soon as they hear a chic playing the game.. they immediately start "hitting" on her!! lmfao so pathetic and lame!!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Syd said:


> You're a person?


Ohhh, that really hurt. Such a great comeback!

At least you took your time and spelled "you're" correctly this tine.

Great job buddy!


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

observer said:


> Your pathetic command of the English language is even more hilarious.
> 
> Please, learn how to spell and how to properly address a person.
> 
> Thanks, buddy.





observer said:


> Ohhh, that really hurt. Such a great comeback!
> 
> At least you took your time and spelled "you're" correctly this tine.
> 
> Great job buddy!


Listen i speak three languages spanish,enlgish, Portuguese. If it really makes your day make fun of me. I missed a comma here or there who cares, English is my third language. Only people like you with little substance care. You are right my English is awful, but make fun of someone for it displays little class. I said she gets great tips because she is a girl. Statistics show women in the service industry do better then men.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> hes like one of those guys that play Call of Duty that wear the headset and as soon as they hear a chic playing the game.. they immediately start "hitting" on her!! lmfao so pathetic and lame!!


You are spot on, I can't stand those guys, it's like they are vultures soon as they hear female voice they revert to two year old boys . I was playing The Last of Us online last night. I turned my head set off because those dudes were so cheesy.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I think a Mod should just lock the thread....it's pathetic.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Syd said:


> Listen i speak three languages spanish,enlgish, Portuguese. If it really makes your day make fun of me. I missed a comma here or there who cares, English is my third language. Only people like you with little substance care. You are right my English is awful, but make fun of someone for it displays little class. I said she gets great tips because she is a girl. Statistics show women in the service industry do better then men.


Listen, I'm not on here to make fun of anyone. I just don't like being attacked by anyone and I will stand up for myself.

The reason I said Raquel was a lady and not a girl is because sometimes people use girl to put females down. A girl is a very young female, my daughter is 13 and I address her as a young lady. There is also a difference between a woman and a lady. A lady can be a woman but not all women are ladies.

It would be like someone calling you a boy, I'm assuming you're older and therefore a man.

I think we started off on the wrong foot, and I apologize for offending you.

Friends??


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

observer said:


> Listen, I'm not on here to make fun of anyone. I just don't like being attacked by anyone and I will stand up for myself.
> 
> The reason I said Raquel was a lady and not a girl is because sometimes people use girl to put females down. A girl is a very young female, my daughter is 13 and I address her as a young lady. There is also a difference between a woman and a lady. A lady can be a woman but not all women are ladies.
> 
> ...


No hard feelings. I try use words in proper context so wfe. I say girl it's not trying to be rude I just know of know other word at that moment. I have s thesaurus I use sometime, but not always available. We're cool man


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> I think a Mod should just lock the thread....it's pathetic.


Ya screw free speech, let's have the mod dictate what's ok to talk about.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Syd said:


> No hard feelings. I try use words in proper context so wfe. I say girl it's not trying to be rude I just know of know other word at that moment. I have s thesaurus I use sometime, but not always available. We're cool man


Tudo bem, meu amigo.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Tudo bem, meu amigo.


I hope that is right, I had to google translation.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

observer said:


> Tudo bem, meu amigo.


hablas portugués con fluidez. De donde es usted ?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Syd said:


> hablas portugués con fluidez. De donde es usted ?


Soy originario de el bello estado de Jalisco en Mexico.

But, I always like to learn something new every day, so I googled how to say "eveything good, my friend"


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

observer said:


> Soy originario de el bello estado de Jalisco en Mexico.
> 
> But, I always like to learn something new every day, so I googled how to say "eveything good, my friend"





observer said:


> I hope that is right, I had to google translation.


It's good my friend, Portuguese is like spanish so similar and yet it's French as well lol


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I think a Mod should just lock the thread....it's pathetic.


 agreed! you know when comes down to nitpicking someone's spelling and grammar, there's really nothing left to say.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Political correctness 101 ladies and gentlemen. Straight from California and learned the hard way

If you're a boy, she's a girl
if you're a guy she's a guy, or gal
If you're a man she's a woman

The safest and most respectful way to describe a female of our species is to call her a woman if she is over 18 years old. 

Calling somebody a lady in this day and age can get your head bitten off.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Lidman said:


> agreed! you know when comes down to nitpicking someone's spelling and grammar, there's really nothing left to say.


Why lock the thread. If locked Observer and I would never have come to a understanding


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> you are uneducated in everything you said.. yes, people give out their number and uber does nothing about it, until an accident happens and they start getting into the specifics of what happened.. when they find out u hailed the ride outside the uber app and gave out your personal phone number.. your fired!! bottom line!! do not pass go, do not collect $200!! the liability issue was my original point from the beginning. but everyone seems to overlook that!
> 
> it SOUNDS like to me youre just worried bc you gave your phone to A LOT of riders! the ramifications of getting caught bc of a car accident are just NOT worth losing your job.. IMO
> 
> this was my point from the beginning.. on top of that, i already responded to 3 other people who said the SAME thing you just did!! go read the posts before you make the same comment as 3 other people!


Wait, you don't know what your talking about, where in Miami. It's done in Miami all the time and as I've previously stated, Uber knows we do it. No liability, no issue and no problem by Uber's accord. I'm not worried at all but it seems that you need to justify your existence constantly. Some of us drive Uber management around down here in Miami and they have our personal numbers so you are wrong.... you hate that don't you?? You are wrong...
It's nice that your in the highest paid are for Uber but seriously I would like you to paste your pay results with the hours you work to make $1500 weekly. You must hustle but remember NJ has the lowest number of drivers too so your odds of making cash are excellent. It's also quite a bit on money... it's around 80K/year and with those rates it's very possible and Atlantic City is hot but UBER is ILLEGAL in NJ.
Here's the email you sent me.
"and oh $1.10/mile?? lol i drive at the jersey shore buddy.. $2.70/mile+ $.30/minute, $12 min fare!! 2nd highest uberx rates in the entire country!! ive made over $1500/week after ubers fees wo even trying that hard! so your comment that you could "tell by my comment and actions it seems you arent making any money either" are way off!! i make more money driving with uber than 98% of the uberx drivers in this country.."


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Syd said:


> You are spot on, I can't stand those guys, it's like they are vultures soon as they hear female voice they revert to two year old boys . I was playing The Last of Us online last night. I turned my head set off because those dudes were so cheesy.


i never play with a headset anymore.. unless my boys are online!


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> i never play with a headset anymore.. unless my boys are online!


I play with my buddies online, use the headset


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> I think a Mod should just lock the thread....it's pathetic.


At least NySportsfan finally gave up.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Andy1234 said:


> At least NySportsfan finally gave up.


Can I be the last post ?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Can I be the last post ?


OK


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Guess it wasn't fun in the sandbox!


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Can I be the last post ?


Lets make it an even 250 posts!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Syd said:


> Listen i speak three languages spanish,enlgish, Portuguese. If it really makes your day make fun of me. I missed a comma here or there who cares, English is my third language. Only people like you with little substance care. You are right my English is awful, but make fun of someone for it displays little class. I said she gets great tips because she is a girl. Statistics show women in the service industry do better then men.


Women Uber drivers do better gentlemen cause "We drive like A BOSS"


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

E="Tx rides, post: 147678, member: 2263"]Karma![/QUOTE]
Agreed...


----------

